# pascal



## vibra (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'acheter un mac 10.5.6
J'ai importé Xcode depuis le CD d'installation.
Mais je me suis aperçu avec horreur que tous mes programmes en pascals ne fonctionnaient plus. Alors j'ai téléchargé gnu pascal et je l'ai installé mais en fait quand je fais "new project" je ne peut plus faire de document en pascal. Comment dois je faire ?
PS c'est très important, je programme dans le cadre de mes études. 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## vibra (28 Mars 2009)

Je précise j'arrive maintenant à créer un projet mais lors de la compilations il y a un problème : Command /usr/bin/make failed with exit code 2
Je ne comprends pas d'ou vient le problème.

Aidez moi s'il vout plait !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

Tu as suivi le fil jusqu'au bout :
http://www.microbizz.nl/gpc.html

Il y a une partie IDE :
-> There is also the GNU Pascal Xcode integration kit for Apple's XCode IDE.

Il y a possibilité de l'intégrer à Xcode.

Mais il y a un mais :
-> Click here to download version 1.1 of the Xcode integration Kit (2.1 MB).

-> Latest news - an updated Xcode kit will be released soon.

Visiblement il y a un problème avec la dernière de Xcode.

Mais bon lis la page jusqu'au bout !!!!

Il faut aussi mettre en place les interfaces.


Charges néanmoins dans un premier la dernière version de Xcode.

Il peut y avoir des crashs sous certaines conditions.


A+

Philippe.


----------



## vibra (3 Avril 2009)

Ok merci. En gros je vais attendre qu'ils sortent la nouvelle version d'Xcode integration.

Au fait il y a plusieurs mois j'avais entendu qu'on pouvait désormais faire tourner des programmes de pc sur les macs ou un truc dans le genre, mais ça me parait très bizarre. Vous pouvez confirmer ?


----------



## vibra (4 Avril 2009)

Ok c'est bon je me suis renseigné. Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Bon,

il est vrai que passer à l'objective C est une affaire ....

Ma première version de mon soft fonctionnait en Pascal, pour te dire.

En effet il faudrait passer par du C puis apprendre la syntaxe objective C.
Mais c'est d'une puissance inouï.

Je suis moi même passer du Pascal au C puis au C++.

Actuellement j'utilise de l'objective C++.

Toute la puissance du C++ et de l'objective C.

Puis de Powerplant à Cocoa.

Beaucoup plus simple à utiliser.

Mais le résultat en vaut la peine. C'est un vrai régal de programmer avec un environnement aussi puissant.

Passer par de la virtualisation pour programmer en Pascal ..... Quel gachie.

Bon tu fais comme tu veux.

L'investissement est très rapide si tu le veux bien sur.



A+

Philippe.


----------



## vibra (5 Avril 2009)

En fait je programme déjà en C.
Mais je suis en prépa (maths sup/maths spé) et on nous apprends à programmer en pascal donc je suis obligé de m'y mettre.
De toute façon vu ce qu'on fait en info (trier des listes) le pascal suffit !!


----------

